# True20 and Eom



## phloog (May 13, 2008)

Back in 2005, if I'm reading correctly, RangerW was looking at ways to use EoM with the True20 system...on a lot of different sites I see a lot of abandoned threads about this, but no really clear answers.

Has no one used True20 with EoM?  

I'm wondering things like:

1) Would you use the power/fatigue system from True20 with spell lists?

2) How would you calculate the damage from a spell in True20's system of damage saves instead of hit points (how would you compute a Damage Modifier?)?

3) How would you handle the magical skills in a system without skill points?

4) Are there other issues with trying this that make it a non-starter?

Thanks,
JT


----------

